# BEST SETTING FOR THE Englander 25 PDVC MODEL



## erhalt1 (Jan 26, 2008)

*BEST SETTING FOR THE Englander 25 PDVC MODEL *I have a question about my stove, it doesn't seem to get warm enough, it has 3 buttons on the bottom, and i was wondering what the best setting would be to help me get the most heat out of the stove with out pouring pellets in the stove, i am using about 2 bags a day right now, and my space i am heating is around 400sqft.  The manual says 2200 sqft, we are setting in our bedroom with blankets on>  something doesn't seem right, i called englander and they had me change the program for a to c, whatever that does.


thank for your help in advance


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 26, 2008)

erhalt1 said:
			
		

> *BEST SETTING FOR THE Englander 25 PDVC MODEL *I have a question about my stove, it doesn't seem to get warm enough, it has 3 buttons on the bottom, and i was wondering what the best setting would be to help me get the most heat out of the stove with out pouring pellets in the stove, i am using about 2 bags a day right now, and my space i am heating is around 400sqft.  The manual says 2200 sqft, we are setting in our bedroom with blankets on>  something doesn't seem right, i called englander and they had me change the program for a to c, whatever that does.
> 
> 
> thank for your help in advance



2 bags a day is about 3.3 lbs an hour , thats upwards of 24K btu, is it burning the pellets down all the way? , is the stove itself hot? by the way the 25-pdvc is rated at 1500 sq ft , not 2200 , but 400 square feet is not that big essentually 20X20  is the baffle plate in the stove? .look through the glass at the back wall of the firebox, do you see a hole about 3 X 8 inches? if so the baffle is missing or out of place. if not then the unit should be heating that space , i use less than that and heat a 1200 sq ft house.  400 sq ft if decently insulated could be heated by rubbing 2 sticks together, so what is amiss?


----------



## erhalt1 (Jan 26, 2008)

WHAT ARE THE 3 BUTTON SETTINGS ON YOUR STOVE,  NO THE BAFFEL IS NOT MISSING IT IS OK, I HAVE LOT OF ASH BUT I THINK IT IS BECAUSE IT IS FEEDING SO MUCH, NO THE STOVE IS NOT HOT.

I AM REALLY WONDERING WHAT THE 3 BUTTON SETTINGS ARE FOR AS INDIVIDULES AND WHAT THEY SHOULD BE.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 26, 2008)

the  low fuel feed setting is 6 , the low burnr is 4 and the air on temp is 1 unless the unit is an 05 or older, if you have an older unit , please let me know the manufacture date , you could pm that to me and i'll reply with the proper settings


----------



## erhalt1 (Jan 26, 2008)

mine was made is 06 so i set to the settings that you mentioned, is ther anyone i should change to get more heat, but not eat up pellets.

i really am thankful for all of your help



eric


----------



## petejung (Jan 28, 2008)

erhalt1 -

Are the pellets you're burning really small, or real slick?  Different pellets use different settings.  There are several ways to control pellet feed with the PDVC, Mike can give you more details based on what you're experiencing... 

I have burned two different brands of pellets (this is my first year) and have found that I had to crank the low fuel feed all the way down to 1 to burn a particular brand of pellets decently. That particular brand is Pennington (only 1 bag left thank goodness)... I'm in SW Ohio - most everyone down here that purchased these pellets from either Lowes or HD are having big time problems with them, so maybe you're in the same boat. Seems we got a bad batch of pellets down here or something.

There's also a restrictor plate in the hopper that you can adjust, which will affect the rate of flow of pellets into the auger tube.

Like I said, Mike will hook you up if you give him a call.  I don't consider myself an expert on this stuff... Mike's the man.  He's helped me (and a lot of people) on this board many times.


----------

